# Sharing internet on 10/100 Ethernet Switch ??



## esumitkumar (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi

I have one desktop and one laptop. I had just bought an ethernet switch for sharing internet connxn. Both laptop and desktop have same TCP/IP confg which is shown below :
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/5554/ipir7.th.jpg

When ever I connect both with switch, it says there is conflict of IP address with another system on network. I have tried to change IP of laptop to 192.168.1.3 and others but no use

Can you please help me how to share the connxn over an switch . thanks


----------



## djmykey (Mar 11, 2007)

You can do this, 

In the pc you set the network settings as follows,

IP - 192.168.1.2
Subnet mask - 255.255.255.0
Gateway - 192.168.1.1

In the laptop you set the network settings as follows,

IP - 192.168.1.3
Subnet mask - 255.255.255.0
Gateway - 192.168.1.1

The DNS u need to setup same addresses.

After doing this u should be able to browse your net. I did the same setup and its working properly.


----------



## 24online (Mar 12, 2007)

i think it is due to MAC address. if u put same in both, no conflict....


----------



## djmykey (Mar 12, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> i think it is due to MAC address. if u put same in both, no conflict....



Hello there, do you know what are you suggesting ?? Do you know its quite impossible to change MAC addresses and tho there are methods to do it, its not at all necessary in this case. See if you do not know anything about something please do not mislead.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 12, 2007)

I think this may help you
*techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=44


----------



## 24online (Mar 12, 2007)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Hello there, do you know what are you suggesting ?? Do you know its quite impossible to change MAC addresses and tho there are methods to do it, its not at all necessary in this case. See if you do not know anything about something please do not mislead.



buddy, i m not misleading at all.... my friend has two pc and share net by same mac....its possible....and speed varies if works on two pc at same time.. just try it...
see pic....
*i15.tinypic.com/48ztpg7.jpg


 or if not, he has to put proxy switch...

also if he has no router, what is the use of two IP address, as ISP (cablewalla) provided only one local IP ????


----------



## freebird (Mar 12, 2007)

if only two PC's,cant we share the internet directly by connecting lan cable  btw two lines? as most pc's comes with cheap lan cards


----------



## 24online (Mar 12, 2007)

yes possible...but req. extra lan card......


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 12, 2007)

DJ bhai tumne padha nahin ........





> have tried to change IP of laptop to 192.168.1.3 and others but no use



but let me try today again..i will report the results soon
__________
DJ MY key thanks.......sabhi bhai logon ko thanks

kaam ban gaya


----------

